# The MVP3 has Landed!



## Rob Fisher (26/1/15)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Humbolt (26/1/15)

Thats actually looks quite slick


----------



## Raslin (26/1/15)

How is the vape?


----------



## rogue zombie (26/1/15)

I does look nice actually. 

Well done Innokin. Looks like they're not making the same mistakes as many - was it too much to ask to put the charging doc in the side. I would rather my mod's be 2mm longer and have the input there.

Hope the rest finally get that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/15)

Raslin said:


> How is the vape?



Dunno... I just found a picture of it on Todds FB page.


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

Interesting
Not what I expected it to look like
Lets see how this unfolds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/1/15)

Wow, is that what the MVP 3 looks like? Its stunning!!! I want one, were can I get one?!?!


----------



## gripen (26/1/15)

that looks owesume i need one


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/15)

Todd got one in Vape Mail today!


----------



## Yiannaki (27/1/15)

Silver said:


> Interesting
> Not what I expected it to look like
> Lets see how this unfolds



I wonder if it has what it takes to dethrone your mighty MVP 1


----------



## Rafique (27/1/15)

Nice, I like the fact that the edges not to rounded


----------



## CloudSurfer (27/1/15)

Looks like Innokin made some improvements to the MVP 2.0 both function and look wise would be pretty epic if they decided to make the vw in the 50 + range. They are really taking the product in the right direction.


----------



## Silver (27/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I wonder if it has what it takes to dethrone your mighty MVP 1



Lol @Yiannaki - i don't think my MVP2 is up for "dethroning" 
It powers the Evod1 at 7.5 Watts for a relaxing vape of some mentholated fruity juices - and has enormous battery life, feels good in the hand and is rugged and still going about a year later without a single hassle. So I likely will just continue with it as is!

Maybe the MVP3 will have to serve another need altogether - just need to find that need first - LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (27/1/15)

Yip! I have the MVP 2 and it's such an awesome device. I just wished it had a higher wattage range and was subohm capable. I think I'm going to wait for this as it might answer my growing needs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (27/1/15)

Here's the specs straight from the Innokin website 

3.0 – 9.0 volts adjustable in 0.1 volt increments
6.0 – 30.0 Watts, adjustable in 0.5 watts increments (I was hoping for 50.0)
0.4 to 2.5 ohms resistance
Passthrough with micro-USB

Link: http://www.innokin.com/index.php/en/product-listings-en/itaste-en/itaste-mvp-3-0

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## gripen (28/1/15)

thanks @Ashley A will surely look at getting one


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/15)

IndoorSmokers review of the MVP 3!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/1/15)

I WANT ONE!!! Who can get me one!! No I dont want one... MY LIFE DEPENDS ON GETTING ONE!!!

Quickly!!

I'm dying here

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A (30/1/15)

I also want it but I'm telling myself to wait for the advanced version mentioned on other sites. Hoping it gets released like how SMOK did the M50 & M65, virtually the same time


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/15)

Thanks for posting these @Rob Fisher 
You are a star!

The slideshow was super
Am watching PBusardo now and will summarise after!

Yippee - the MVP3 is here - i hope its good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (7/2/15)

I want one. Who's bring it in first? ?


----------



## Silver (7/2/15)

I watched the PBusardo review. As always he is very thorough and his comments are useful.

I will try summarise the main points as I saw it.

The main features
- fires down to *0.4 ohm* - so great for most commercial kit and rebuildable needs
- *30W* - enough for most day to day vaping. No cloud blowing comps though
- *3800 mah* batt (vs 2600 mah in the MVP2) - great batt life. Phil got 3 days on 1.4 ohms at 13Watts

Phil likes the new conventional button position. I suppose its good but I quite liked the unique positioning on the old MVP2 where the side of my thumb fell naturally on it.

*Size looks good*. Only a bit bigger than the mVP2. I think it will be comfortable in the hand.

I actually dont like the built in additional output charge cable. It may be useful but i have never used my MVP to charge my other devices. It looks a bit flimsy to me and too short and looks like it may deteriorate over time. And its part of the bottom of the device. I dont like it. Lol, they probably put it in because Phil said thats what the previous one lacked. But i think this is a vaping device not a charging device. And it still has the other output power USB port. Heck, thats two outputs if I am understanding it correctly.

Glad they kept the Puff counter. I love the puff counter and use it as a "battery meter". Thats an awesome useful feature for me.

Ok, now for the important part - Phils testing on the scope

*Flat signal - YAY. Not PWM*. Thats what i love the most about the mVP2. It just feels great vaping on it. I think this one will feel the same. And it has proper *step down functionality* so when you fire at low wattages it fires at that low wattage.

But

He noticed a *0.4 second ramp up time* to the setting you have chosen (on the scope). He didnt notice it while vaping but he says this is not something he has seen before. He thinks some vapers may be able to feel a difference and it may feel "anaemic". This worries me a bit.

Overall, i think this is going to be a solid and good device

But i noticed he didnt seem too excited about the device. He liked it but wasnt overjoyed. To me this seems more of an evolution than revolution.

Maybe its that my vaping has developed so much since the MVP2 that I dont find this overly exciting either. I may be wrong, but I dont think the MVP3 will achieve th cult status of the MVP2. Times have changed.

That said, I will probably still get one just to have it for my Evod1 (Lol) but I am not in a rush

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (7/2/15)

Thanks for the summary @Silver...I really wasn't in the mood for PB tonight and you saved me 

It does sound like it is exactly what it should be, even though it won't be what many people want I think they did the right thing by evolving it instead of creating something completely different. It's basically an MVP to match where the market is at right now 

I think this product fills a very specific hole in the market and I'm sure it will be successful, but maybe a little less so than the previous versions since the market is quite crowded in this space now (especially with the iStick 50W inbound). All in all I think they did good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/15)

It looks like a real winner for sure! Unsurprisingly.

I however love, love the sizes of my iStick and Cloupor Mini. So I'm really trying to avoid anything bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/2/15)

Great summary Inrest. I personally feel that innokin is only good at the build quality front and as of recent they are not producing cutting edge products fast enough.

When the SVD 2.0 was announced, a 20W mod was pretty much unheard of however, by the time it was actually released in December last year, they had missed the boat and the 20W was far, far too low and the 50W mods had become mainstream already. Also tube styled mods are on there way out, because all experienced vapers enjoy using a box mod for its comfort-ability and its generally better battery life.

The MVP 3.0 seems like a great device, but what about the iStick 50W that has 4400mah battery and has a extra 20W's of power. The powerbank feature like you indicated is a gimmick, most people will forget to use it and it also stupidly doesn't support Apple products.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/15)

Thanks @Gizmo

Ya, i agree, the istick 50W has more power and batt life, and by the sounds of it will be more compact. 

The nice thing about all of this is the choice we now have compared to a year ago. And its getting bigger by the week. I just feel sorry for the local retailers trying to decide what to stock


----------



## Gizmo (8/2/15)

It's tough, but I will also stock the MVP as the first one had such a good reputation. I do feel if you a outdoorsy person and 30W is enough power for you then go for the MVP..


----------



## sven2015 (10/2/15)

Very good


----------

